# Ridgid Pipe Threader 535



## Tommy plumber

Bought this pipe threader (1) month ago.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Wow, you must have used it alot? Looks way more than a month old. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

This is what it looks like now after a re-build.


----------



## Tommy plumber

A couple more before pictures:


----------



## Will

Nice rebuild. You paint it yourself?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Will said:


> Nice rebuild. You paint it yourself?


 






Yes. I de-greased all the grime off, tore it down, sent alot of parts out to be sand blasted, then I primed, painted and re-built it.


----------



## Tommy plumber

...prime and paint...


----------



## Tommy plumber

...painting...


----------



## Tommy plumber

.....


----------



## Tommy plumber

The only repair was one of the motor mounts threads were stripped; so I cleaned up the threads, tapped a little deeper and replaced the 1 1/4" hex bolt with an 1 1/2" hex bolt. (I did not want to drill a larger hole in the aluminum casting, so I used the same size bolt, just longer to bite)


----------



## plbgbiz

Very impressive!


----------



## Tommy plumber

...some more after pictures...


----------



## plumberpro

Very nice job that looks great can I ask what you paid for it at the auction ? thanks


----------



## plbgbiz

With all those gas cans lined up, that extinguisher looks a wee bit small. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

plumberpro said:


> Very nice job that looks great can I ask what you paid for it at the auction ? thanks


 






You saw the chalk number on the unit I take it? Yes it was from an auction house.

$ 200.00....... Unit
$ 12.00......... 6% FL state sales tax
$ 5.00........... Auction house fee

Total out the door: $ 217.00


----------



## plbgbiz

Tommy plumber said:


> You saw the chalk number on the unit I take it? Yes it was from an auction house.
> 
> $ 200.00 Unit
> $ 12.00 6% FL state sales tax
> $ 5.00 Auction house fee
> 
> Total out the door: $ 217.00


I'll pay you $350 cash. Heck of a deal for you! :laughing:


----------



## ironandfire

535's the best threader out there, IMO. I was able to get the serial number off mine and gave it to Ridgid which was able to tell me the date of manufacture. 1952.
I've put in a couple miles of black with it so far. Great price and a nice rebuild.


----------



## Tommy plumber

ironandfire said:


> 535's the best threader out there, IMO. I was able to get the serial number off mine and gave it to Ridgid which was able to tell me the date of manufacture. 1952.
> I've put in a couple miles of black with it so far. Great price and a nice rebuild.


 






I was thinking the same thing; sending the ser. # to Ridgid and asking them when the unit was made. 

The Rothenberger is a much lighter-weight threader than the 535. I like the heaviness of the Ridgid threaders.


----------



## Tommy plumber

plbgbiz said:


> With all those gas cans lined up, that extinguisher looks a wee bit small. :laughing:


 






All those gas cans are a by-product of living in south FL during (3) hurricanes. Those storms make people go out and but generators and gas.


----------



## The bear

That is one great restoration you did. It looks like brand new. Great work!


----------



## rjbphd

I like what you did... brought a used dirty grimy Ridgid 300 machine and all it tooks a gallon of paint thinner to make it looks new. However, a question, why is that kid with a ball in background looking sad at the machine?? Is he thinking that'll be his life working as a pro plumber??


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Purple power is the best stuff on the market. Cleans up black residue left from rubbers. That black stuff makes a mess.


----------



## DesertOkie

rjbphd said:


> I like what you did... brought a used dirty grimy Ridgid 300 machine and all it tooks a gallon of paint thinner to make it looks new. However, a question,* why is that kid with a ball in background looking sad at the machine??* Is he thinking that'll be his life working as a pro plumber??



Who do you think was running the paint thinner, and wire brush?:laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity

How did you get the raised ridgid letters so nice?
What color red matches ridgid red?
Awesome job.


----------



## rjbphd

newyorkcity said:


> How did you get the raised ridgid letters so nice?
> What color red matches ridgid red?
> Awesome job.


Chevy engine orange!!


----------



## 89plumbum

Look's great Tommy.


----------



## Tommy plumber

newyorkcity said:


> How did you get the raised ridgid letters so nice?
> What color red matches ridgid red?
> Awesome job.


 







I used a red permanent marker. I still want to touch up the paint here and there. Some of the Ridgid names are still gray; I have yet to paint them. I might use a model airplane paintbrush on the little stuff.

Regarding the color, I asked my wife to get me primer and a can of red and gray when she went out one day. All I told her was 'fire-engine' red and 'battleship' gray.


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> I used a red permanent marker. I still want to touch up the paint here and there. Some of the Ridgid names are still gray; I have yet to paint them. I might use a model airplane paintbrush on the little stuff.
> 
> Regarding the color, I asked my wife to get me primer and a can of red and gray when she went out one day. All I told her was 'fire-engine' red and 'battleship' gray.


 As stated before, Chevy engine orange is the closest color to Ridgid factory color... I would spray some clear coating to make ur paint job look and lasts longer.


----------



## Aqua

very nice, i have the 535A that i found on line a few years ago, i take it out to the job when needed and works like a charm


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Machine looks great !
Hows it function ?


----------



## Tommy plumber

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Machine looks great !
> Hows it function ?


 








The machine works great. The pipe dies that came with it will thread 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2" & 2" pipe. 

The only minor issue is the oil seals leak; they are located on the rail with the automatic oiler. If I can't solve it with 'O' rings that I have, I'll order the oil seals. I also replaced the 120 V 3-prong A/C plug. Other than that, everything else is original equipment.

The 535's are so heavy and well-built that they work great, even if they are old.


----------



## FEDguy

Wow! You did a great job with it. Those old tools work great and will last many liftimes. Thanks for sharing the photos!

And living in Carolina, I can relate to lots of gas cans for the generator for those hurricanes.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Aqua said:


> very nice, i have the 535A that i found on line a few years ago, *i take it out to the job* *when needed* and works like a charm


 







I never used a 535 until I bought this one. I never knew how heavy they are. I have used the Ridgid 300 and the Pony (700).

I made the wooden stand in the pictures to wheel it. There are (2) wheels on one end, and (2) feet at the other end. With the wheeled stand I at least have a chance of wheeling it into my work truck. How do you move your 535A?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I say. Hey apprentice. Get that machine loaded in my truck. Don't forget to empty the oil!!!!


----------



## phishfood

Hey, you forgot the dope on those nipples and caps!

Nice looking machine.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ours has 1" pipe for legs. And on bottom has wing bolts. Slide half out of truck put in legs. Pivot put in leg and slide off tail gate put in last leg. Ur ready to go. I prefer a 300 any day. The auto oiler is a pita if you ask me. I can load set up 
And move a 300 alone. Hell a 10' of 1 1/2 slid into chuck one guy in back and one in front and we carry it on our shoulder up stairs. Across the job ect ect. Now they have wheels u put in the chuck. Sweetness


----------



## Aqua

i mounted a winch inside my box truck, i empty the oil" learned the hard way" and have a remote switch that works great, strap it down to the floor and set to go


----------



## philoplumb

ironandfire said:


> 535's the best threader out there, IMO. I was able to get the serial number off mine and gave it to Ridgid which was able to tell me the date of manufacture. 1952.
> I've put in a couple miles of black with it so far. Great price and a nice rebuild.


First real job I had was for Keller Plumbing Supply In Glendale, Ca.1979. When I wasn't delivering bundles if Korean galvanized, cast iron tubs, water heaters, and all the back breaking materials that contributed to the strength I possess, I was running an old 535 turning out crates of nipples. 1/2" - 2" sizes up to 18", with walk-in orders to fill on occasion. Man I got to know that machine like the back of my hand. These pictures bring back some memories. Thanks.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Bump thread.


----------



## Will

What a nice rig, I need to restore my old Collins 22a. It's 60 years old and still works. Could use little clean up up and paint. It's too heavy for me to carry anymore.


----------



## rooterboy

Really nice job.


----------



## rooterboy

30 years ago I picked up a Collins 22a with a cart that had a tool box with the dies complete for $500 dollars. It was is pretty good shape but needed some cleaning and some parts replaced. I replaced worn parts stripped off the old paint and repainted it it works wonderful. It is heavy but buy what a nice production threader.


----------

